
How Realm Is Better as Compared to SQLite? - harmeetsingh
http://blogs.quovantis.com/how-realm-is-better-as-compared-to-sqlite/
======
al2o3cr

        Realm performance is faster than SQLite, almost 10x faster according to the benchmark results.
    

Protip: you want to follow a statement like this with graphs that show what
you claimed, not a set that show Realm either _half_ as fast (on inserts) or
only twice as fast (on queries).

------
rubyfan
_How Apples Are Better as Compared to Oranges?_

Seriously, from what I can tell of Realm it'd be better to compare it against
something DBM like with a table interface. Tokyo Cabinet perhaps might be more
appropriate than SQLite but I suspect this is some kind of link bait.

~~~
rubyfan
So looking at Realm a little deeper this article examines the very least
interesting bits of Realm. Looks like Mobile dev focused, has remote backup
and sync capabilities, API authentication providers, realtime data sharing
between two clients... looks like some interesting features but actually hard
to get an easy to understand feature list.

[https://realm.io](https://realm.io)

